# Our first upgrade to our home



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

We just closed about a week and a half ago. Right now were having work done so heres the pics. I'll up date them as the work continues.


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

That looks familier; My wife and I are living that right now. Good luck on your progress.


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

Clutchcargo said:


> That looks familier; My wife and I are living that right now. Good luck on your progress.


 thanx


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I like the 'open concept' and the 'rustic look' that you have captured...





:jester:


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I like the 'open concept' and the 'rustic look' that you have captured...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow! 

I like to live in a place a little while before I make changes to get a good feel for what I wanna do. 

Ya'll are rockin!

Good luck!


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

Sammy said:


> Wow!
> 
> I like to live in a place a little while before I make changes to get a good feel for what I wanna do.
> 
> ...


well we wanted it to look like down stairs does. Granite floors and counter tops All marble bathroom sub zero fridge etc....


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice!

When your done there my address is...


----------



## TonkaTuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Who's (contractors) helping you do this job?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I bet you don't have children... once you do... your hand will be tired to do this sort of things yourself....


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh no Im not doing the job we have contractors. lol I havent tried to start my own projects yet.


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

Before and After 




































More to come


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

More to come


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

So what does this have to do with DIY?


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

wow very Nice


----------



## Mooreski (Feb 7, 2008)

Wanna buy me a 52 inch Sony Bravia by any chance?


----------



## tcypranowski (Feb 21, 2008)

"DIY, ha! we have $$ and purdy hands"


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

jogr said:


> So what does this have to do with DIY?


Nothing....just want to display the project they paid someone else to do for them.:wink:


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Seems more like a thinly veiled ad for flat screen televisions.


----------



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

well you picked out nice things i guess. I dont know why people brag about things they had sub'd out. i mean great, you hired someone to do it. give me their emai, ill tell them great job


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

AndyH said:


> well you picked out nice things i guess. I dont know why people brag about things they had sub'd out. i mean great, you hired someone to do it. give me their emai, ill tell them great job


lol hey I supervised the project and they was also my ideas.


----------

